# My reef tank



## morloch (Oct 2, 2011)

Ust for you Tom!! Lol


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh wow! That really is beautiful!!


----------



## morloch (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you!! 

Ya,,,, I meant to spell just,,, I need glasses!! Lol


----------



## Tom (Oct 2, 2011)

Wow! That really is a masterpiece.

I love purple tangs. What's the red fish in the last pick. Anthias?

Thanks for the pics... now somebody PM Kristina.


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful, very beautiful!!!


----------



## Toristurtles (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful tank!


----------



## morloch (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you! That is my red flasher wrasse,, there are 6 anthias as well though, purple tang siailfin tang, yellow tang, blue tang , yellow bellied blue tang, 6 clownfish, 2 true percs, flame angel, moorish idol , marine betta!! Whew,,, and a bunch of starfish and inverts,

My best friend!! 

Since I'm on the pet topic! This is Jake! My best buddy! 7yr old labradoodle, , best friend ever!!


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 2, 2011)

That is very cool


----------



## morloch (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 2, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 2, 2011)

Nice tank  

It's like finding nemo


----------



## pdrobber (Oct 2, 2011)

very nice! just imagine if a sully bumped into it...or don't.


----------



## Kristina (Oct 2, 2011)

Gorgeous! (Found it on my own, lol.)

I am really, REALLY happy with my new set up, but it is not even as close to mature as yours is. I only have one little fish - a witchy little Fire clown


----------



## morloch (Oct 2, 2011)

Take your time kristina,,,, it's much better to take your time with a hobby like that, enjoy it!!


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 2, 2011)

So beautiful!


----------



## morloch (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you kristina and stafanie!! 
Kristina, do you have pictures of yours? I would love to see your tank!! 

When sully gets big enough he won't be anywhere near my tank!! Lol I know how they can bulldoze!!


----------



## Faery (Oct 2, 2011)

wow - that tank is amazing! and Jake's pretty cute, too.


----------



## morloch (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks faery!!


----------

